# RAF 602 Squadron...



## Maestro (Jun 8, 2005)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I would like to know if any of you got more info on history of the 602 "City Of Glasgow" Squadron. The only infos I have are about their role in BoB. Here is what I have :

Aircraft: Spitfire Mk.1

Motto: Cave leonem cruciatum - 'Beware the tormented lion'
Badge: In front of a saltire, a lion rampant. The lion was adopted in view of the squadron's association with Scotland and the saltire to represent the cross of St Andrew, being fimbriated to show it as a white saltire on a blue background.

No 602 Squadron was formed on 12 September 1925 at Renfrew as a day bomber unit of the Auxiliary Air Force. Initially equipped with DH9As it began to replace these with Fawns in September 1927, though the latter were in turn replace by Wapitis in 1929. Harts began to arrive in February 1934 and the squadron re-equipped with Hinds in June 1936. On 1 November 1938 No 602 was redesignated an army co-operation squadron, but on 14 January 1939 this was changed to become a fighter unit, Gauntlets being received. These were replaced by Spitfires in May 1939 and during the early months of the war the squadron was engaged in intercepting German bombing raids on Scotland. When the Battle of Britain began, No 602 was still in Scotland, moving south in mid-August.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

i believe flypast did an article on them a while back, i'll see what i've got........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Maestro,

just a quick search on Google:

No 602 Squadron, the first Auxiliary Air Force Squadron, was formed on 12 September 1925 with its Headquarters at Renfrew Aerodrome. In 1933 they moved to Abbotsinch. In April 1939 the Squadron was re-equipped with Spitfire's. At the start of the war they moved first to Grangemouth and then to Drem. It was from this station that Spitfire's from No 602 Squadron flew to attack enemy aircraft near the Forth Bridge on the 16th October 1939. That afternoon they shot down a Junkers Ju 88 over the sea near Crail (this may well have been the first enemy aircraft to be shot down over Britain in the Second World War). The pilot was Flight Lieutenant George Pinkerton from Millerston, Glasgow. 
No 602 Squadron moved from the Drem Satellite Station to Westhampnett, in the Tangmere Sector to exchange with No 145 Squadron on the 13th of August 1940. 

from: http://www.the-battle-of-britain.co.uk/squadrons/602sqn.htm

---

No 602 Squadron was formed on 12 September 1925 at Renfrew as a day bomber unit of the Auxiliary Air Force. Initially equipped with DH9As it began to replace these with Fawns in September 1927, though the latter were in turn replace by Wapitis in 1929. Harts began to arrive in February 1934 and the squadron re-equipped with Hinds in June 1936. On 1 November 1938 No 602 was redesignated an army co-operation squadron, but on 14 January 1939 this was changed to become a fighter unit, Gauntlets being received. These were replaced by Spitfires in May 1939 and during the early months of the war the squadron was engaged in intercepting German bombing raids on Scotland. When the Battle of Britain began, No 602 was still in Scotland, moving south in mid-August and returning in December. In July 1941 it arrived in south-east England to take part in sweeps over France for a year before moving back to Scotland. In January 1943 the squadron moved to south-west England for convoy protection and escort missions and in April was part of the first group of squadrons which were to form the new Second TAF. After taking part in sweeps over France, it moved back to Scotland for defensive duties in January 1944, coming south again in March to begin fighter-bomber missions in preparation for the invasion. By the end of June, No.602 was operating from airstrips in Normandy and moved forward with the Army to Belgium before returning to the UK in September to fly sweeps over the Netherlands against V-2 rocket launching sites and their transport. It remained in East Anglia until disbanded on 15 July 1945. 

On 10 May 1946, No.602 reformed as a fighter squadron of the Auxiliary Air Force and assembled at Abbotsinch on 11 June. Spitfires began to arrive in October and these were replaced by Vampires from January 1951. Flying was carried out from Renfrew for a period from July 1949 while maintenance was based on Abbotsinch until July 1951, when the squadron was fully established at Renfrew. Increasing civil traffic resulted in a final move to Abbotsinch in June 1954, where No.602 disbanded on 10 March 1957.

from: http://www.raf.mod.uk/history/h602.html

---

The 602 Squadron Museum was officially opened on 22 October 1983 by Marshal of the Royal Air Force, The Lord Cameron of Balhousie. It was built to commemorate the outstanding achievements of No. 602 (City of Glasgow) Squadron, Royal Auxiliary Air Force from its formation in 1925 until its disbandment in 1957. 

The museum is in the process of moving to it's new location in the Royal Highland Fusiliers Regimental Museum, 518 Sauchiehall Street, Glasgow, G2 3LW. The museum will be re-opening at this location shortly.

602 was the first of 21 auxiliary squadrons to be formed within the Royal Air Force and began flying from Moorpark Aerodrome at Renfrew. It was originally a bomber squadron but converted to fighters in May 1939. Two of its pilots, The Maquis of Douglas Clydesdale (later The Duke of Hamilton) and Flight Lieutenant David MacIntyre, were the first men ever to fly over Mount Everest. Such was the confidence of the Air Ministry in this unit that 602 was the first Auxiliary Squadron to be equipped with Spitfires - and, indeed, 7th in the whole Royal Air Force. With these Spitfires it was involved in the shooting down of the first German aircraft in UK skies in the Second World War. Later, the Squadron moved south into the thick of the Battle of Britain where it soon established itself as one of the leaders finishing the conflict with the second highest total of "kills", the lowest pilot loss rate and the longest serving squadron in the front line. The roll of honour, proudly displayed in the museum, records this momentous time in our nation's history.



After a spell at Prestwick and Ayr in early 1941, 602 returned south flying strike sorties into Europe from Kenley and Redhill and later provided fighter cover during the dieppe Raid in August 1942. In September the squadron moved north to the Orkney and Shetland Islands to intercept the high level German reconnaissance raiders over Scapa Flow. It flew from bases in the south of England from January 1943 and transferred to the Second Tactical Air Force in November flying offensive sweeps over France and providing fighter escorts. Involved in the "D" Day Invasion, 602 later flew from airfields in Europe before returning to England in September 1944 to concentrate on strikes against V2 rocket sites and other prime targets. The squadron disbanded on 15 May 1945 by which time it was credited with the destruction of 150 enemy aircraft. 



After the war, 602 squadron was reformed in its auxiliary status flying spitfires from Abbots inch (now Glasgow airport) and, for a time, from Renfrew. The Spitfire gave way to Vampire jets in January 1951 which were flown until final disbandment in January 1957. 

In 1941, Sir Patrick Dollan, then Lord Provost of Glasgow, wrote "Some day the City should provide a suitable memorial to the gallantry of the pilots of 602 Squadron". Some 40 years later, on learning of this statement and that nothing had been done, the cadets of 2175 (Rolls Royce) Squadron of the Air Training Corps accepted it as a challenge and within 18 months, with the help of many friends, established the Museum as a fitting tribute to the memory of the elite band of men. 



Although not having any aircraft exhibits at present, the Museum houses many priceless artefacts and memorabilia including the Squadron silverware, a Rolls Royce merlin Engine, uniforms and decorations, original drawings of 602 pilots by Orde, the Battle of Britain Memorial book, a photo gallery, maps, paintings and reference books. 

from: http://www.2175atc.co.uk/602.html

For any info, allways go on Google at 1st.  Hope this helps a bit. 

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Maestro (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, it helped a lot. Thank you, Pisis.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 12, 2005)

No problem. 

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## robin sime (Aug 26, 2007)

G'day I have a couple of books on the subject if you want info I have Glasgow's own + Lions Rampant with fairly full details and photos of a/c and crews.My uncle served as flight commander 1944 email :- [email protected] for any help you want


----------



## robin sime (Aug 26, 2007)

I am in Scotland at present will return to OZ on 9th Sept thats when I am able to access my books have also some copies of operations record book July - August 1st Robin Sime


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

My Father was "B" Flight Commander 1944-45
My Uncle - Max- Was CO 1944/45
Graeme Sutherland


----------



## robin sime (Mar 2, 2011)

ther are 2 good books that have what you seek. Glasgow's Own and Lios Rampant. I hold some info re pecific pilots whoI have met but who are now deceased.Robin Sime email [email protected] Cheers Robin


----------

